# 1973 Colt 38 Detective Special/Sentinel Deluxe 22



## Airbrush (Jan 31, 2013)

The only Girlfriends my wife is Ok With


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Like the blued one.......


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

berettabone said:


> Like the blued one.......


Want one? I've got a '77 I'm looking to move.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Appreciate the offer, but .38 isn't my thing....still, a nice revolver..............If you really want to, I don't think you'd have any trouble selling it........


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I love my '73 and I loaded up some wadcutters that turned out to be very accurate.


----------



## Vintage Racer (May 27, 2011)

Charlie,
I have three 1973 Colt DS (3rd issue). Two:


















I notice a resemblance. :mrgreen:


----------

